# 93 SE engine knocking



## ctotal07 (Aug 5, 2006)

when i start my 93 maxima from cold it has a knocking noise to it but once i drive it aorund a little and the engine warms up the knocking goes away. what could this be?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

broken or backed-out exhaust manifold stud. common problem


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

It may also be the vtc cams clacking,very common problem with the 92-94 se maxima.


----------



## ctotal07 (Aug 5, 2006)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> It may also be the vtc cams clacking,very common problem with the 92-94 se maxima.


is this a major problem? it is def comg from within the engine it sounds like either the cams or a lifter. but why would it stop after warming up?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

if it is the manifold studs, the heads and mainfolds warm up and expand, sealing the gap, that is why it stops. I am not knowledgable on the VTC problem, so I cannot help you there. But O would think if it stops after warm-up, it is studs. check all of your manifold studs and see if any are loose or non-existant. If all are intact and tight, I am sure there is a post somewhere on the VTC problem. 

google "92-94 ve30e variable valve timing problem" and see if you get info.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

ctotal07 said:


> is this a major problem? it is def comg from within the engine it sounds like either the cams or a lifter. but why would it stop after warming up?


There have been cases of the vtc caps exploding after a while and destroying the engine,but this is usually after long term neglect.

The vtc cams are at the very top of the engine,thus they are the last thing to get oil,plus the oil gallies going to them are very small and can get clogged with sludge...

They are very labor intensive to fix...


----------



## blackonblack (Jul 7, 2006)

ctotal07 said:


> when i start my 93 maxima from cold it has a knocking noise to it but once i drive it aorund a little and the engine warms up the knocking goes away. what could this be?


Air Flow Meter/Mass Air Flow sensor.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

blackonblack said:


> Air Flow Meter/Mass Air Flow sensor.


How would a bad maf make a knocking sound????????:bs:


Usually,a bad maf will cause stumbling/missing/low idle....


----------



## blackonblack (Jul 7, 2006)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> How would a bad maf make a knocking sound????????:bs:
> 
> 
> Usually,a bad maf will cause stumbling/missing/low idle....


weirder stuff has happened... when the possible fails, it's time to think of the impossible


----------



## bills92 (Aug 23, 2006)

i have got kinda the same sound but mine ticks when warm it comes and gos any way to fix this at all


----------



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

Not knowledgeable on this one.
Are the Cam followers Hydraulic?
If so, these have been known to give me trouble on other cars in the past.

p.s. wanna buy some sheared exhuast studs, I got 2. Neanderthal man who had car before me thought I would not spot em!!
Darn, got to get sheared ones out, Anyone had to do it, without taking Engine out??
Tips please?


----------

